# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Av. Selami Öztürk Kimdir?

## ceyda

8 Ağustos 1949 Yılında Muş, Bulanıkta doğdum. Akçadağ Köy Enstitüsü mezunu öğretmen Sırrı Öztürk ile ev hanımı Fezile Öztürkün 5 çocuğunun en büyüğüyüm. İlkokulu doğduğum kasaba Bulanıkta, ortaokulu Adapazarında, liseyi ise yatılı olarak babamın ısrarı üzerine İstanbul Haydarpaşa Lisesinde okudum. Yüksek öğrenimi ise İstanbul Üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesinde tamamlayarak 1975 yılında mezun oldum. Öğrencilik hayatım süresince hep çalışarak okudum.

Köy Enstitüsü mezunu öğretmen Babama olan hayranlığım, aldığım eğitimle çocukluğumdan beri Atatürk ilkeleri ve cumhuriyete sıkı sıkıya bağlı olarak büyüdüm. Türkiye Öğretmenler Sendikası Başkanlığını bir süre yürüten babamın da etkisiyle siyasete hep ilgi duydum ama siyasi hayatım 1967 yılında Haydarpaşa Lisesini bitirdiğim gün CHP Sakarya Gençlik Kollarına üye olmamla başladı. Bir süre serbest avukatlık yaptım.

1977 - 1979 Yılları arasında CHP Kadıköy İlçe Yönetim Kurulu üyeliği ve İlçe Sekreterliği, 1977 - 1980 Yılları arasında İstanbul İl Genel Meclisi üyeliği yaptım. 1983 SODEP Kadıköy İlçesi Kurucuları arasındaydım. 1984 -1989 Yılları arasında SHP Kadıköy Belediye Meclis Üyeliği ve Grup Sözcülüğü yaptım. 1989-1994 Yılları arasında Kadıköy Belediye Meclis Üyeliği ve Kadıköy Belediye Başkan Yardımcılığı ile Başkan Vekilliği görevlerinde bulundum. 10 Nisan 1984 yılında İlçe Belediyesi olan Kadıköy Belediyesinin kurulduğu günden bu güne değin çağdaş yerel yönetim yolculuğunda hep yer aldım ve katkıda bulundum.

1994 Yerel seçimlerinde Kadıköy Belediye Başkanlığı görevine seçildim. 1999 Seçimlerinde ikinci kez, 2004 seçimlerinde de Kadıköylülerin teveccühü ile üçüncü kez Kadıköy Belediye Başkanı görevine seçildim ve bu görevimi halen büyük bir onur ile sürdürmekteyim.

İstanbul Barosuna kayıtlıyım ama çok sevdiğim avukatlık mesleğini 1989 yılından beri yapmıyorum. Bu nedenle sadece avukat titrimi gururla ismimin önünde kullanıyorum. Eşim ve meslektaşım Avukat Sevgi Öztürk ile avukatlık stajımı yaparken Kadıköy Adliyesinde tanışıp evlendim. Bir süre birlikte büro açarak mesleğimizi yürüttük. Ancak belediye başkanlığına seçildikten sonra avukatlık mesleğime nokta koydum. Eşim Sevgi Öztürk halen mesleğini sürdürmekte ve İstanbul Barosu Yönetim Kurulu üyesi olarak da bu alanda faaliyetler yapmaktadır.

Mutlu bir aile babasıyım. Cem ve Sinem adlı iki çocuğum var. Oğlum Cem, aile mesleğini seçerek Hukuk Fakültesinden mezun oldu. Kızım Sinem ise Mimarlık Fakültesinden mezun oldu. Oğlum meslektaşımız Avukat Burcu Öztürk ile evlidir. mart 2008 de ilk torunum Ada Ceyla sayesinde dede oldum.

Evimi sokaktan aldığım 3 köpeğim ve Kaptan adlı papağanımla paylaşıyorum

- Kadıköy'de bulunan tüm sosyal kulüplere üyeyim. Kadıköy Belediyesi Sağlık ve Sosyal Dayanışma Vakfı ile Haydarpaşa Lisesi Mezunları Derneğinin başkanıyım.

- Kadıköy Belediyesi adına yayınlanan Gazete Kadıköyün imtiyaz sahibiyim.

- FENERBAHÇE SPOR KULÜBÜ üyesiyim.

----------

